# Baby Powder to Whiten socks and facial markings



## DocIsMyPony (Oct 21, 2013)

Is it ok to use baby powder to whiten my gelding socks and facial markings? we have a local open coming up in a week we will be doing a halter class and a few western classes but I would like my horse to stand out any tips are appreciated thanks


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Not sure about baby powder, but I've used corn starch with good results.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I've used baby powder before, works just fine. Everyone I know likes to just dust it on, but I like to mix with water and "paint" it on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I used to use baby powder all the time. Then I got lazy and bought the actual paint. My horse is a bay though so I just spray his legs black to make them a little more wow....


----------



## DocIsMyPony (Oct 21, 2013)

Iseul said:


> I've used baby powder before, works just fine. Everyone I know likes to just dust it on, but I like to mix with water and "paint" it on.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Thanks, how would I apply it if I just dust it on? and paint it on if I decide to?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

This stuff works the best and lasts the longest.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

A make-up brush or just your finger works fine to apply it, either way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

You don't want it falling onto his hooves as they need to be spotless, as in wipe them just before you enter the ring. Often the judge is judging before you enter the ring and that creates a favorable impression.


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

waresbear said:


> View attachment 351585
> 
> 
> This stuff works the best and lasts the longest.


My friend used the chestnut kind and it turned her horse red :shock:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh goodness! I have never used the chestnut color, just the white for the socks, I borrowed it from someone at a show, worked great, quick and stayed on the duration of the show.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I like to use the adhesive spray and then sprinkle cornstarch on and brush away the excess. That way it won't fall down on the hooves.


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

waresbear said:


> Oh goodness! I have never used the chestnut color, just the white for the socks, I borrowed it from someone at a show, worked great, quick and stayed on the duration of the show.


My horse from 2 years ago had huge white socks, and they were impossible to stay clean! So I blamed the muddy arena and left them :lol:


----------



## HoovesWithDaFur (Nov 22, 2013)

One Word: Goop!

You can get it at Walmart for pretty cheap. Apply it to DRY white areas, let it sit for a few minutes and then put shampoo on.. still DRY, let it sit, and then add water, lather and wash it off as normal. It works great!


----------



## NoBigDeal (Jan 23, 2014)

I clip the white a week prior, ivory soap scrub every day then starch or baby powder the morning of.


----------

